# GSD Puppy Won't Jump



## tceckstein (Jun 24, 2011)

My family and I recently adopted a GSD puppy from a breeder in TN. After a few days, we noticed that Frank, our puppy, doesn't jump. He doesn't jump up on people, he doesn't jump on and off the couch (sometimes he jumps off, but thuds down, nothing graceful). 

I am wondering if this is a typical slow development or if it could possibly be hip dysplasia. I would hate to see such a young puppy be in such bad shape. He is only 11 weeks old, but I was assuming at that age he would be completely crazy. Frank is very well behaved, a frequent sleeper and rarely runs around.

Someone help, I'm worried about my boy.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

At 11 weeks I wouldn't worry. Has a vet checked him over and said anything?

Miss Molly is 6 months old and just recently feels comfortable jumping on our bed for example. Before now we had to help her back end up and I worried about her too.
She still can't jump up into the back of my pickup.
Weak rear legs from all the show dog breeding IMO. They seem to want that low rear end look. And she wobbled in the rear a lot but is beginning to look a lot better.
She's from a very reputable breeder and she does not have hip problems.
She will be able to jump fine when she gets up another 20 lbs. I would bet.

My other little dog, the 'desert dingo', can jump like a kangaroo or a cat. Her legs are very strong.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I would not encourage jumping by a puppy so young.

Did the breeder you purchased him from do OFA testing?

Has he been checked by a vet? How long have you had him?

Could you post a video of him walking and running?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance did not jump either. He is severely cowhocked. He is 20 mths and still can't jump or get in my truck without help. I would see the vet. If his back feet seem to twist when walking, his back elbows go in and he does a sort of bunny hop when trying to run, it may be cowhock. there is a lot of info on the internet about that in GSD's Chance started showing serious cowhock issues at four months. He is from show lines and that, I have found, can be an issue unfortunately with cowhock. The breeder kept saying he would grow out of it, but it has turned out to be a serious issue. I truly hope that is not the case with your dog.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, this is just my opinion but at 11 wks your pup is too young to be jumping off of your couch. It could do damage to him because he is developing and his bones are soft. It is not even advised to let them constantly go up and down stairs at an early age.

They are very clumsy at this age anyway, I think my boy was 3 mths before he even tried to get on the couch. Congrats on your puppy, enjoy him as he matures and if he never learns to jump on people thats good, thats one bad habit you will not have to correct him for.


----------



## tceckstein (Jun 24, 2011)

Whew! I feel better reading your responses. Thanks.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I would be thrilled if mine wasn't part kangaroo. At 11 weeks, down is good. Down is good at all ages. Jumping is highly overrated. Be glad. You can use baby gates, you will have clean furniture, you can sleep without your nose being nipped. Be glad.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree with the posters who say jumping at his age is not good for his bones. I always encourage puppy owners of large breed dogs NOT to jump off of things at this age. Jumping down can hurt shoulders, even jumping up can injure hips. he will be on the furniture soon enough whether you want him to or not. As far as jumping on people , I see it as a good thing he is not doing that, nor would I let that habit start at all. My girl Holly has been trained to sit when someone approaches her, has been trained for that since she was about 10 weeks old and wanted to jump up on people. People are less afraid of a GSD sitting down and waiting politely for a pet or a treat than one jumping and clawing on them.

I never let my dogs jumps into or out of trucks or vehicles, they are trained to either put up the front feet and I help them up the rest of the way (including the 126 lb Berner) or more recently, I bought a portable ramp that they use climbing in and out of vehicles. Love it, and sure saves my back.
Enjoy your puppy.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Mom2Shaman said:


> I would be thrilled if mine wasn't part kangaroo. At 11 weeks, down is good. Down is good at all ages. Jumping is highly overrated. Be glad. You can use baby gates, you will have clean furniture, you can sleep without your nose being nipped. Be glad.


^^^this!

At 11 weeks old, it's best not to encourage jumping. Heck, it's not a bad thing to never encourage jumping unless you want to do agility or something. Most GSDs jump just fine on their own without any encouragement.


----------

